
Evolution of design for a diagramming app over the span of 2 years - alixanderwang
https://twitter.com/alixanderwang/status/1212875949101875200
======
mtmail
[https://terrastruct.com/](https://terrastruct.com/) looks great. Do you want
to submit it as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) ?
Basically add 'Show HN' to the title, skip the submission text and often
developers add a first comment after submission that they listen to feedback.

~~~
alixanderwang
Thanks! I'm not quite ready yet, but when it "officially launches" I will
submit it =).

